# 2 young males; POOR CONDITIONS; south-central PA (Harrisburg/Lancaster)



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

The pet store I frequent doesn't sell live mammals and several weeks ago they received live feeder rats through some mix-up or another (they sell them frozen only). I inquired about what happened to them and found out that they managed to re-home all but 2 of them that one of the employees decided to keep... however, she has too many pets and isn't allowed to bring them home with her. The manager allowed her to keep them in the back room but the girl has since decided that she really doesn't have the time for them so she offered them to me. I already have 3 rats and my boyfriend isn't too keen on more (nor is my landlord...) so I really can't take them in but I told her that I would help her find them a home.

Anyway, here's the set up: They're both in an aquarium with a screen top but the aquarium is maybe 2 square feet and is very tall with little floor space and no levels. It looks like they're being kept on pine bedding. I was informed that they are fed a very inconsistent diet (whatever they happen to have there). I couldn't tell if I noticed lice on the one or if he just had some dirt on him but there was a patch of saliva covered fur near the base of his tail as if he'd been chewing an itch so I think they may have lice. I think the most appalling thing of all was that they were shoved to the wall with things in front of their cage (blocking all sight of the world from them) and there were things piled on top of the cage... I'm not sure how they're getting enough oxygen/ventilation. At least the bedding seemed fresh? I guess...??

I was handling them and they're both very friendly. The one is more sociable than the other... he ran to be picked up and jumped right on the girl's hand. The other had to be chased around and grabbed but once he was out of his cage he nestled up to my face and seemed content to hide in my hair. They're SUPER soft and sweet. They're both albinos and must go together. I would estimate their age at about 12 weeks. If anybody is interested and needs a cage, I have one that I am willing to give for free to whoever snags these guys from the pet shop. The bottom is super rusted (I got it used and have had it for over 2 years) but it would be great until you could get something else or a new bottom for it. I would honestly take them if I could but I'm not getting a new place for a couple of months and my landlord wouldn't allow it. They're so, super sweet though... this is killing me to not help them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. I live just a bit north of Harrisburg, but I'm not able to rescue at the moment. I wonder if RatsRUs in Mechanicsburg could give them a home or knows someone that could? I don't know any other local rat owners.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Im willing to help out if necessary. I can't take them but i could help out in a rat train. I live in Dayton Ohio. I can also donate a few dollars. 

Until then could you ask the pet shop if you can bring in your own cage and food to keep them in in the back while you find them a home? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I already offered the cage and the guy that was there said they didn't need it since they don't plan on having them there very long. I wish I had it in me to be more pushy... I'm hesitant to post anything on Craigslist because I've sold material items there before and I felt bad giving non-living things to some of the people who browse that site. Any tips for guaranteeing a good home via CL? Like an adoption form I could copy/paste? Even though they're not my rats I still want them to have a good home. They're in quite the unfortunate situation.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't trust CL honestly. Just make sure you charge a large adoption fee if you do though. They still might end up snake food but less likely. Although it's weird charging an adoption fee for someone elses rats. Do you have any friends or family who would foster them for awhile until someone can take them? Maybe supply us with some pictures if you get a chance? Pictures of the cage and the rats so it will make people feel sad and take them. I wish I could help more. Just let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure if anything happened with this at all but I live near Philadelphia and I know theres a Philly Rat Rescue, they might be able to help. I could always help out a bit with transport if needed.


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

I WANT THEM! :'( I live in Philadelphia, though... perhaps PM me with more info and I can see what I can do?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Emy Im so excited! I hope they're still available! Ive been watching this thread i feel so bad for them.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Emy! Yes! I hope you can get them


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for FiMarie to PM me back, but it says that the user hasn't logged in since April 7th. :'( I've been checking diligently! But yes, if I get a response and they're still available, they'll be mine!! Fingers crossed! And if the one does in fact have lice, I do have proper medication for him and have gone through it before. Also, I have plenty of doxy and baytil if any of the babies have URI (will check up with veterinarian of course before any treatment, though). Come on FiMarie!!!!


----------

